# Wago mit Bacnet und KNX?



## babylon05 (24 Januar 2019)

Hallo,

ich möchte für ein kleine Pension mit 15 Zimmern eine kleine Steuerung realisieren. Für die Heizung, Lüftung und Klima sind TCIP Bacnet Schnittstellen vorhanden.
Die Elektroverkabelung wurde mit KNX erstellt.
Am Tresen würde ich einen Touchmonitor installieren, auf dem man verschiedene Zugriffsebenen besitzt. Eine für das Tresenpersonal und eine für den Service Techniker bzw. Betreiber.

Meine Frage, ich benötige ja einen Wago Controller z.B. 750-831, was sollte ich als Touchmonitor verwenden und würde dies alles zusammen laufen.
Fürs Personal sollten Temperaturen ersichtlich sein, Störmeldungen angezeigt werden und die Beleuchtungen sollte steuerbar sein.

mfg


----------



## Pyromane (25 Januar 2019)

Also wenn es wirklich Touch-fähig sein soll, kannst du entweder die Displays von WAGO nutzen, darauf würde dann direkt die Visu laufen. Sind aber dann fest eingebaut. Du kannst aber auch wie ich es auch schon mehrfach realisiert habe, ein Tablet  mit 10 Zoll nehmen, lässt darauf die Wago WebVisu App laufen und funktioniert genauso gut und ist meist günstiger . Am Tresen installierst du einen Tablethalter und wenn es mal mitgenommen wird, dann kannst du direkt ins Zimmer gehen und schauen ob die Störung o.Ä. vorhanden ist. Oder du nutzt einen PC Monitor über die du dauerhaft im Browser bist.


----------



## GLT (25 Januar 2019)

Der 831er hat noch die Java-Visu, Mal am Rande erwähnt.

Da in HLK eh schon alles per Bacnet ausgeführt wurde, wäre ein Bacnet Panel z.B von Loytec eine gute Möglichkeit.
Ansonsten musst Du alle relevanten DP im 831er "umsetzen" damit Du visualisieren kannst.


----------



## babylon05 (26 Januar 2019)

Danke für die Antworten,
stimmt die 831er hat noch java, welchen Controller von Wago kann man den nehmen heutzutage, der mit bacnet und Knx klar kommt.
Habe mir Loytec angeschaut, sind ja bis 15“ schöne Displays. Habe bis jetzt nur mit Wago Codesys 2.3 und KNX zu tun gehabt.
Wie verhält sich das mit Wago und dem Loytec Panel?


----------



## GLT (27 Januar 2019)

Versteh jetzt die Frage wohl nicht ganz


----------



## babylon05 (27 Januar 2019)

Habe bei Wago was mit PFC Controllern gefunden, die ja nicht mehr Java benutzen.
Sehe aber jetzt nicht, ob diese bacnet tauglich sind. Kann ich dann einfach ein loytec Panel im Tresen installieren, da fehlt mir der Zusammenhang wie das Panel mit der Wago kommuniziert, wenn es schon bacnet fähig ist.


----------



## GLT (27 Januar 2019)

Die PFC unterstützen derzeit kein BACnet.

Würdest Du jetzt auf PFC wegen HTML-Visu setzen wollen, so müsstest Du alle Steuerungen auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner bringen - z.B. Modbus.
Dann würdest Du ein Panel mit einem Browser benötigen, das auf die Visu  in der PFC zugreift.

Im Falle des 831 ist es einfach so, dass dieser als BACnet-Server fungiert u. das Loytec-Panel als Client direkt darauf zugreift - also direkt per BACNet kommuniziert. Die BACnet-Datenpunkte musst Du allerdings erstellen im 831.

Um KNX auf BACnet umzusetzen gibt es auch Gateways - die Wago würde man also nicht zwingend benötigen.

Irgendjemand muss doch das Anlagenkonzept geplant haben - BACnet-Schnittstellen fallen ja nicht vom Himmel - da gehört doch die SCADA/HMI-Geschichte mit dazu.

Evtl. solltest Du dir noch mal den Eisbär ansehen - den hat man in vielen KNX-Installationen eingesetzt u. es gibt viele Treiber hierfür - unter anderem auch BACnet.


----------

